# Maiden start!! Fuel pump question



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Hoping to do the maiden start tonight or early in the AM. Any advice would be helpful. Already primed oil pump and set timing to #1 at TDC, I am going to hook up the fuel pump to a gas can since I havent dropped the tank yet.

My question is which side of the fuel pump is the inlet ? I know its one of the two nipples... just curious


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The inlet is the bent pickup tube on the left. The 1/4" straight line is your vapor return line to tank (plug it if your car is without this option), and the hex fitting is where your steel fuel line to the carb goes. Good luck, and keep a fire extinguisher handy. I've been doing this forever, and I _always _seem to get the darn distributor in 180 out!!!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> The inlet is the bent pickup tube on the left. The 1/4" straight line is your vapor return line to tank (plug it if your car is without this option), and the hex fitting is where your steel fuel line to the carb goes. Good luck, and keep a fire extinguisher handy. I've been doing this forever, and I _always _seem to get the darn distributor in 180 out!!!


Thanks, got it hooked up! :cheers


----------

